# Under Mileage Credit on Lease Return



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi all: getting ready to turn in my X1, and I'm nearly 12,000 miles under the term. I know that there is a $300 credit, but I'm being told that that only applies if I lease another BMW. 

I thought they used to issue a refund check. When did that change?

Kevin


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

kjboyd said:


> Hi all: getting ready to turn in my X1, and I'm nearly 12,000 miles under the term. I know that there is a $300 credit, but I'm being told that that only applies if I lease another BMW.
> 
> I thought they used to issue a refund check. When did that change?
> 
> Kevin


I can only go by my experience, but it was a credit against your BMW FS account, not a check. No idea if it was any other way previously, but I can verify that it got applied to my NEW BMW FS account.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

kjboyd said:


> Hi all: getting ready to turn in my X1, and I'm nearly 12,000 miles under the term. I know that there is a $300 credit, but I'm being told that that only applies if I lease another BMW.
> 
> I thought they used to issue a refund check. When did that change?
> 
> Kevin


Not sure when, but it is the case. It's been at least as recent as last year, as I recall.

"The Unused Mileage Loyalty Program is designed to reward customers who have not
used all of their contracted miles. A credit for unused miles will be applied to the
customers' new account, regardless if there is an outstanding balance on the previous
account." _BMW FS Handbook_


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Read your lease.


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

How does being under contracted miles work when you do a pull ahead? Or is there no such credit in that instance (which would make sense)?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

jillyjellyroll said:


> How does being under contracted miles work when you do a pull ahead? Or is there no such credit in that instance (which would make sense)?


It still works. Under miles is under miles, as the miles area not "10k per year for 3 years" for a lease like we say. Its actually a 30k Mile lease over 3 years. The difference is, you get 30k for the lease, not XXX miles a month, so if you turn in early you turn in early.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

southcoastguy said:


> Read your lease.


Gosh. Thanks for that.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

MJBrown62 said:


> Not sure when, but it is the case. It's been at least as recent as last year, as I recall.
> 
> "The Unused Mileage Loyalty Program is designed to reward customers who have not
> 
> ...


Thanks Michael. Doesn't seem like it was that long ago that people were getting refund checks. I guess I didn't realize it was for staying with BMWFS.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

MJBrown62 said:


> Not sure when, but it is the case. It's been at least as recent as last year, as I recall.
> 
> "The Unused Mileage Loyalty Program is designed to reward customers who have not
> used all of their contracted miles. A credit for unused miles will be applied to the
> ...


Michael, how does BMWFS calculate unused mileage? My scenario is this, I have a 36K mile lease, new job, it's 11 miles RT. The lease is up 5-2020, currently car has 12K miles, add 4,224 miles (this is commute miles) is 16,224. I know I'll have more miles at turn in, but let's say I'll have 26K miles at turn in, how is this calculated by BMWFS?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Eagle11 said:


> Michael, how does BMWFS calculate unused mileage? My scenario is this, I have a 36K mile lease, new job, it's 11 miles RT. The lease is up 5-2020, currently car has 12K miles, add 4,224 miles (this is commute miles) is 16,224. I know I'll have more miles at turn in, but let's say I'll have 26K miles at turn in, how is this calculated by BMWFS?


% of Contractual Miles not Utilized Credit Offered for Unused Mileage
10% - 14%: $200
15% - 25%: $250
>25%: $300


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

MJBrown62 said:


> % of Contractual Miles not Utilized Credit Offered for Unused Mileage
> 10% - 14%: $200
> 15% - 25%: $250
> >25%: $300


Does the credit happen automatically or do you have to specifically ask for it?


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

MJBrown62 said:


> % of Contractual Miles not Utilized Credit Offered for Unused Mileage
> 10% - 14%: $200
> 15% - 25%: $250
> >25%: $300


Thanks, Michael, not much of a credit when a car will have about 10K under contactual mileage.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Under-miles at lease turn-in*



Eagle11 said:


> Thanks, Michael, not much of a credit when a car will have about 10K under contactual mileage.


Might be in your best interest, IF you like your car and the buy out is under book value, to buy or flip it.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

jillyjellyroll said:


> Does the credit happen automatically or do you have to specifically ask for it?


Automatically.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

MJBrown62 said:


> Automatically.


It should, but in my case I had to call BMW FS and ask them because it didnt get applied. Both my previous vehicles were 10k under miles so I was looking for the $600.

Calling was no problem though, as when I explained what I needed to BMW FS they corrected something during my phone call, and I got the credit a few days later in my BMW FS account.

One funny thing.. it was 2 vehicles under mileage, so (2) $300 credits, and I had 2 new leased vehicles.. but they put the credit on one account ($600 on one account) instead of 300 on each account. Both accounts are in both my wife and my name (we are on both cars), so ... shrug.

Money is money and I got it all so it didnt matter which vehicle it was on in the end.


----------



## mjr244 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was under mileage on my last M6 lease and they immediately credited that amount towards my final bill (even though I didn't buy another car).


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

mjr244 said:


> I was under mileage on *my last M6* lease and they immediately credited that amount towards my final bill (even though I didn't buy another car).


Timing ... was likely before the policy change.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

luigi524td said:


> Might be in your best interest, IF you like your car and the buy out is under book value, to buy or flip it.


Only time will tell, currently, the only BMW's that I'm interested in is the 330e or 530e. M<y lease is is up May 2020, not to sure of the G20 330e will be out, but the LCI G30 530e should be. But I am leaning towards a wagon, and currently, the only manufacturer of a plug-in hybrid wagon is Volvo.


----------



## StatsMaven (Nov 22, 2015)

2016 X5 3-year lease; was in the 15%-25% under - Purchased new 2019 X5 with BMW Finance loan [nice incentive to that in fact, $3,000] purchase effective 1/1/19; received $250 Unused Mileage Loyalty Credit 4 days later.


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------

